# shaft extension effects on kick point, lie and swing weinght



## mdmgalactica2

increasing a club lenght by a shaft extension , lie, swing weight and kick point will increase or decrease?


----------



## tweaky

mdmgalactica2 said:


> increasing a club lenght by a shaft extension , lie, swing weight and kick point will increase or decrease?


all are minor changes. "kick point" being the least to even consider. Swing weight is an arcane expression, MOI is the true measure of the "swing feel" of the club, and it does increase relative to the amount of length. Lie goes up also relative to the amount of extension. It's all relative to your "feel" for the club and how it performs for you. There are other club forums (Tom Wishon's for example) that go into extreme detail on these subjects. Very informative and technical at times.
Go ahead and make the change, hit the club on the range and course, then decide whether it feels like a club you can go to 80% of the time. All your clubs should be like this and not built to some arbitrary "standard" since there are no standards in golf.


----------

